# Finally tried my sulky



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Greetings I managed to try and clear my driveway. Everything works as expected but I had no one to take a vid. Nevertheless I still need a modification to be able to put pressure on the front bucket without adding more weight since after all the blower have to tow my weight. I think I want to add a round metal tubing for my right hand since the dual lock works only for the left side. I need to pull on that tubing to put front pressure so back to the drawing board.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Very cool! Did you see the youtube video of a guy that made a sulky similar to the one you made?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

at that point, why not just get a tractor ?


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

If you move the axle just slightly forward it may help. Your weight would then put upward pressure at the hitch, similar to lifting up on the handles.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

GMH said:


> If you move the axle just slightly forward it may help. Your weight would then put upward pressure at the hitch, similar to lifting up on the handles.


It must do that already..
imagine if you sat on the seat without it being attached to the snowblower,
you would definitely take a fall backwards! 

So its already putting _some_ upward pressure at the hitch..
the only question is, how much pressure? and do you need any more?
moving the axle forward would certaintly increase that pressure..
Its also likely you could create_ too much_ upward pressure at the hitch! creating too much downward pressure on the bucket! which would then also decrease traction from the snowblower wheels..
Its a tricky balancing act..

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm pondering the possibility of a third wheel installed on the sulky tongue. It maybe would help balance everything out?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Sulky*

Very creative. Here's a thought on your list problem, use the concept of a modified farm wagon for inspriation. Rather than use a trailer ball connection, use a wagon hitch setup with a drawbar pin. Add a freewheeling wheel to the hitch after the blower to take the weight of the rider. That would take the leverage off the front of the blower trying to be lifted by your weight.

Just a thought.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Very creative. Here's a thought on your list problem, use the concept of a modified farm wagon for inspriation. Rather than use a trailer ball connection, use a wagon hitch setup with a drawbar pin. Add a freewheeling wheel to the hitch after the blower to take the weight of the rider. That would take the leverage off the front of the blower trying to be lifted by your weight.
> 
> Just a thought.


Yep. That's exactly the thought I was trying to convey. Great'minds...


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> at that point, why not just get a tractor ?


 Buffalo the reason I have this set up is because I have MS and cannot walk for more than a 100 feet behind the blower.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> Very creative. Here's a thought on your list problem, use the concept of a modified farm wagon for inspriation. Rather than use a trailer ball connection, use a wagon hitch setup with a drawbar pin. Add a freewheeling wheel to the hitch after the blower to take the weight of the rider. That would take the leverage off the front of the blower trying to be lifted by your weight.
> 
> Just a thought.


 Thank you very much for the suggestion, at this point I can put any weight on the seat and it is very close to neutral in terms of weight transferred to the snow blower. The snow just have to pull my body weight and has no difficulty at all doing so but picture yourself sitting on the sulky and your hands on the controls, at that angle I am not very strong to pull on the handles for front pressure. I thought of putting weights on the front bucket but I feel strongly not doing so because the friction disk will take the brunt with my additional weight. At this point I am thinking to add a metal tube with a 1/4' plate to the middle front panel so I can just pull with my right hand to add pressure to the front, I try to keep it simple at this time since my garage is not heated, next warm season I may want to have a freewheel lever at my feet that I can push with my feet to transfer pressure to the front. 
I have to think that with any idea I get I have to still be able to raise the front bucket at least 6" for turning and or short distance travelling which at this point it does very well with the trailer hitch attachment. Maybe I don't understand fully what you are trying to convey to me and I'll try with Microsoft paint (yuk!) to make a small pic of what I mean.
In the meantime I'm very open to suggestions and thank you very much for doing so.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok here are very crudely made pics of what I'm entertaining to do but please critics welcomed and Thank you all.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*sulky..*

That seems to be a interesting addition with the 3rd wheel. I'd just like to add this: On my 48" Scag I was having trouble with the front floating on inclines and rough terrain. I found out I had the pivot point of velke on back of machine mounted to low. I did this to keep platform level or slightly tilted down-That was my mistake. I raised the pivot point up 2 1/2 inches and made big difference. Not sure how that would affect your set-up but might try that. Nice engineering there! Geno


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I see a possible patent in the works for you, Normex.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I see a possible patent in the works for you, Normex.


Many thanks Geno and Micah but I would hope whoever in need for one could be inspired.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Your second drawing is a simplified yet functional addition and similar in use to what I "thought" might work for you. I'm neither a draftsman or an engineer as you can tell by my crude drawing (with pencil). My brother-in-law had MS and I'm familiar with your everyday challenges.

The hand lever would be lifted so the locking latch would engage the notch in the handle mount and apply downward pressure on the swivel caster, causing some weight transfer to the bucket end. Pulling the bicycle brake lever would release the latch and the spring on the caster tube would raise the wheel for turning the machine around. Much more complicated than your design, but I thought I would try.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Geno said:


> That seems to be a interesting addition with the 3rd wheel. I'd just like to add this: On my 48" Scag I was having trouble with the front floating on inclines and rough terrain. I found out I had the pivot point of velke on back of machine mounted to low. I did this to keep platform level or slightly tilted down-That was my mistake. I raised the pivot point up 2 1/2 inches and made big difference. Not sure how that would affect your set-up but might try that. Nice engineering there! Geno


Geno: You may have something there.....

Norm: How are you at backing up. LOL !!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I understand your limitation and the sulky is a novel approach but why not have a rider for mowing and blowing ??


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I understand your limitation and the sulky is a novel approach but why not have a rider for mowing and blowing ??


This is what I have in terms of tractor and I can't afford another one plus the blower it would take on the front. 
Roy I back up like one would with a trailer.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Normex said:


> This is what I have in terms of tractor and I can't afford another one plus the blower it would take on the front.
> Roy I back up like one would with a trailer.



Norm: I'm betting your darn good at it.....Just adding a little humor to your day.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Your second drawing is a simplified yet functional addition and similar in use to what I "thought" might work for you. I'm neither a draftsman or an engineer as you can tell by my crude drawing (with pencil). My brother-in-law had MS and I'm familiar with your everyday challenges.
> 
> The hand lever would be lifted so the locking latch would engage the notch in the handle mount and apply downward pressure on the swivel caster, causing some weight transfer to the bucket end. Pulling the bicycle brake lever would release the latch and the spring on the caster tube would raise the wheel for turning the machine around. Much more complicated than your design, but I thought I would try.


Grunt it took me a little while to digest your concept visually in my mind but then it clicked and am very glad for your design and I thank you very very much, it makes so much more sense than me having to constantly push with my feet. Here's your design that I twinkled just slightly.
I used to own a New Bikes and repairs shop before my demise with MS so I like very much when it gets slightly complicated actually I love it as it helps to pass the idle times. Thank you very much Sir. I'll make a vid once in a while. Oh I think I'll still add the back rest in my previous picture.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Geno said:


> That seems to be a interesting addition with the 3rd wheel. I'd just like to add this: On my 48" Scag I was having trouble with the front floating on inclines and rough terrain. I found out I had the pivot point of velke on back of machine mounted to low. I did this to keep platform level or slightly tilted down-That was my mistake. I raised the pivot point up 2 1/2 inches and made big difference. Not sure how that would affect your set-up but might try that. Nice engineering there! Geno


 Geno thank you for the suggestion though I'm not familiar with the Scag design, I think we have a winner with Grunt's suggestion and I can't wait applying his sketch to reality. Many thanks


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

The Scag is a commercial mower and the velke is a platform on wheels you stand on and mower pulls you. Not a snow blower, but same principle. Scag also made a sit on sulky almost like yours too- but scarce to find. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Your welcome Normex. As I said, I'm neither a draftsman or an engineer but do like to invent things in MY mind. I worked as a machinery mechanic for twenty years and sometimes I remember little things that can be adapted for home use with minimal manufacturing. I pray God grants you the ingenuity to make the system of your choice work. Good luck.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok here's a refined version of putting pressure to front auger housing with the sulky, tell us your thoughts or submit another version of the task at hand.
Thank you all.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

*All Members of the Forum - Need Ideas*

Hello to all the great members of the forum. I would like to request anyone interested in helping a fellow forum member to come up with a design to transfer weight to the snow blower bucket as pertaining to this thread. There are few designs being considered and I'm sure there are enough talented people here to offer new, simpler and functioning systems to make this a reality. Please, if you have some spare time, consider submitting a drawing or idea on the fabrication. There are no prizes and the only thing you will receive is the satisfaction of helping someone and their (and my)gratitude.

Come on people, the challenge has been made.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

All of the plans/drawings and the current sulky have the seat directly over the wheels. This in effect is at best balancing the weight of the blower and possibly unweighting the front. This is the problem as I understand it. Normex wants to get the weight back to the front. I have no access to a mouse or any drawing software but my idea is to have the seat somehow horizontally adjustable with some type of screw so that the seat could incrementally be adjusted backward of the sulky wheels. This would or should, lighten the sulky tongue'and that in turn would put the weight back tothe front of the blower. The screw I'm thinking of would be something like a Pony™ pipe clamp screw. With this type of setup it seems that one sulky would cover a broad weight range. It could be adjusted for anybody. Am I making myself clear?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

got it joe, kind of like sliding the fifth wheel on a tractor trailer rig


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> All of the plans/drawings and the current sulky have the seat directly over the wheels. This in effect is at best balancing the weight of the blower and possibly unweighting the front. This is the problem as I understand it. Normex wants to get the weight back to the front. I have no access to a mouse or any drawing software but my idea is to have the seat somehow horizontally adjustable with some type of screw so that the seat could incrementally be adjusted backward of the sulky wheels. This would or should, lighten the sulky tongue'and that in turn would put the weight back tothe front of the blower. The screw I'm thinking of would be something like a Pony™ pipe clamp screw. With this type of setup it seems that one sulky would cover a broad weight range. It could be adjusted for anybody. Am I making myself clear?


 Very interesting observation on the weight distribution, in fact could be the simplest way to tackle the issue although I'm not familiar with the Pony™ pipe clamp screw but I can verify on the net. It will be easy to test as I can add a temporary extension but then it surely would need to be adjustable
because what if I had a humongus supper before.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Good idea Joe. Weight transfer. Maybe like a trailer hitch mounted fold down bicycle rack. Hinge the seat post and add a stop where the seat post could be tilted back past the wheel center line effectively pulling up on the back of the blower and forcing the bucket down.  This would be simpler than a sliding seat, but would definitely need a back rest added. A movable seat post as you suggested would undoubtedly add more weight transfer.

Another thought (Oh Boy) a lot of the newer blowers are far lighter than the old heavy beasts of yesteryear. Other people have complained of the bucket riding up without sulkys attached. Maybe weight added to the bucket is the easiest.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> got it joe, kind of like sliding the fifth wheel on a tractor trailer rig


Exactly, william, but instead of the slide it would adjust with a screw.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Normex, here's a Pony™ clamp. The idea is to use a screw ajustment such as this to move the seat back and forth. This would micro adjust it. Or, you could simply use some type of square tubing and have a slide /pin mechanism that would allow you to move it back/forth by maybe an inch at at time..


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Good idea Joe. Weight transfer. Maybe like a trailer hitch mounted fold down bicycle rack. Hinge the seat post and add a stop where the seat post could be tilted back past the wheel center line effectively pulling up on the back of the blower and forcing the bucket down.  This would be simpler than a sliding seat, but would definitely need a back rest added. A movable seat post as you suggested would undoubtedly add more weight transfer.
> 
> Another thought (Oh Boy) a lot of the newer blowers are far lighter than the old heavy beasts of yesteryear. Other people have complained of the bucket riding up without sulkys attached. Maybe weight added to the bucket is the easiest.


 Both valid points on weight transfer and adding more weight up front since with the set up I presently have is perfect for raising the front more or less 6 to 8" and do a decent u turn since the handles barely touch my knees when the handles pass over. Ok first need some snow and some easy weight add-on hmm... got it, a bag of salt resting on the front bucket.
Will be reporting back, Thanks All


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

But, just remember that the more weight you transfer to the front of the blower by this method, is going to cause traction loss at the back. You are in effect picking the blower wheels up off the ground.
( maybe adding an additional few lbs. weight to the front would help. What Grunt said about lighter blower weight.)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

What about a riding mower seat mechanism?

I know it's not as infinitely adjustable as the pipe clamp suggestion, but it is a bolt on, and if you are luck enough, it might come with a cushy seat.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Brainstorming... Ideas.... This is good. Now we have a nice seat in the mix. I like it. Good thinking.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

What is interesting is that all points have some validity but in the end the most simple ones would obviously be preferred on a cost basis. 
The shifting weight seat idea is tempting also but we have to keep track of the arm reach to the handles. As of now I will try the front weight first as it is the most simple and tried by members here with success I think. 
I am grateful for the ideas, thank you very much all.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

What would happen to the rest of the blower if you shortened the present tongue and then tried the adjustable seat trick? You would still be loading the front of the blower and have your reach as well, No?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> What would happen to the rest of the blower if you shortened the present tongue and then tried the adjustable seat trick? You would still be loading the front of the blower and have your reach as well, No?


 I don't wish to be difficult but the tongue distance have been worked out for my arms and knee's length as well for when I need to turn back the blower raising the front and turn the handles passing over my knees, so if I change the recipe I gain for one but lose on the other. So either the front weight or the handle with cam design to which I'm able to respect the tongue length on both.
So in the end the front weight will be the most obvious way to go and I know I was opposed to it in the beginning but simplest overtakes all.
Thank you many times all.
I will post a Utube when more than a few snowflakes fall.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Normex said:


> I don't wish to be difficult but the tongue distance have been worked out for my arms and knee's length as well for when I need to turn back the blower raising the front and turn the handles passing over my knees, so if I change the recipe I gain for one but lose on the other. So either the front weight or the handle with cam design to which I'm able to respect the tongue length on both.
> So in the end the front weight will be the most obvious way to go and I know I was opposed to it in the beginning but simplest overtakes all.
> Thank you many times all.
> I will post a Utube when more than a few snowflakes fall.


Gotcha. Weight in the front. You're not being difficult a'tall. Let us know how it works.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Managed to get a 1/2" thick X 27" long X 4 1/2" wide for the front weight. The machine shop said it would be close to 17 lbs . So I painted it and bolted it to the front bucket. When sitting on the sulky it is not too hard to lift the front but definitively feel the weight, as most here we're just getting a skif of snow and they call for 45 deg F tomorrow. It acts definitively like a el Nino year but I'm sure el Nina is around the corner to kick our butts.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Simplest, quickest way to deal with the problem. How's it seem to be working? Ok?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

So far we only had an inch of freezing drizzle so I did not bother but thanks for asking.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You could always drill multiple hole in your weight, to adjust CG. I'm not sure how much you might notice a difference though. Considering it is as far, as it is from the axle, I am not sure an inch or two one way or the other will be a significant change.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Finally back in the house, spent 2.5 hrs blowing snow with the weight in front, I was very lucky with the weight choice (18 lbs) as it would have been too hard if above. No vid this time since I could not get any volunteers at this hour. Many thanks to Grunt and the many who debated the pros and cons of my set up. Over and out, going to bed.....


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Normex said:


> Finally back in the house, spent 2.5 hrs blowing snow with the weight in front, I was very lucky with the weight choice (18 lbs) as it would have been too hard if above. No vid this time since I could not get any volunteers at this hour. Many thanks to Grunt and the many who debated the pros and cons of my set up. Over and out, going to bed.....


Norm, glad to hear that the simplest and cheapest solution helped your situation. Pleasant Dreams.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Am I ever glad I did my driveway late last night, it's a total mess out today, freezing rain of almost 3/4" and the previous forecast was calling for close to 40far but it barely touches the freezing level, by tonight we will get a flash freeze down to 5 deg F and keeping like this as far as the forecasts can see. So far not the best winter we've had.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

*My Ariens was not too kind to me today.*

On my previous post at the start of January, I was glad I did the blowing before the rain but what a mistake as I still have that original crust with thick ice that fell afterwards with the flash freeze at -25 far.

Tonight we had the so often very light snow of 5" and initially it went really well but the steel panel cracked from the speed selector to the middle deflector shifter which then remove some pressure on the friction disk and after trying to finish the job like this, it just consumed the whole rubber on the disk. I have a spare one but they're calling for -25 far. overnight and I am simply too exhausted to tackle it before having spent 3 hours tonight trying to mcgiver the panel to finish the job and removing the bottom panel. I have to fix the cracked panel before, then the friction disk. Wish me luck


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Norm , Hope all goes fairly easy for you today .


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Normex said:


> On my previous post at the start of January, I was glad I did the blowing before the rain but what a mistake as I still have that original crust with thick ice that fell afterwards with the flash freeze at -25 far.
> 
> Tonight we had the so often very light snow of 5" and initially it went really well but the steel panel cracked from the speed selector to the middle deflector shifter which then remove some pressure on the friction disk and after trying to finish the job like this, it just consumed the whole rubber on the disk. I have a spare one but they're calling for -25 far. overnight and I am simply too exhausted to tackle it before having spent 3 hours tonight trying to mcgiver the panel to finish the job and removing the bottom panel. I have to fix the cracked panel before, then the friction disk. Wish me luck


That is terrible! Wish I was there to lend a hand. It seems like these types of things happen just when you need them most. I hope you can get it fixed without too many issues. Hang in there!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Finally back in action. Started at 9:00 this morning (had a 400 watt heater the night before) just good enough to work with my hands and tackled the friction disk first which went very well I thought then closed the panel, next was to fix the cracked panel with 1/8" metal and as you can see in the pic the crack between the two lone rivets . 1:30 pm set the tools away and lowered the Ariens, waited 5 min. to start it and press on the drive handle and nothing !!!. Put the blower in service position again and removed the bottom panel again (I sound like Forrest Gump) and behold a small sprocket fell  and of course the chain had some slack, removed left bearing again to pull the hex shaft and get my hands all greased up again and put the sprocket first on the chain and align the spline end through the sprocket and in the right bearing again, ok enough Forrest, I assembled everything back up and tested if the friction disk was pressing hard enough on drive plate, then cleaned the drive plate and rubber on the disk with rubbing alcohol for the second time (see no again this time) and fast forward to the blower started and in first gear pressed the drive handle and if I would have the sucker tied to a tree it would have uprooted it.
Finished at 3:30 pm, straight shift no lunch and barely walked inside but the best part? I did not swear once, must be the snow starting to fall.

Why I missed the sprocket? it was dark behind the sprockets and you can barely see when installing in the right bearing. Moral, ***** pocket light.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Great to hear!! Was wondering how things were going for you.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Great to hear!! Was wondering how things were going for you.


 I wish I could thank myself here.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Normex said:


> I wish I could thank myself here.


How bout I do it for you. "Thank You"


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Did you know that snowblower attachments are available for some zero turn mowers, perhaps there is one for your ZTR as well. (don't get me wrong, what you did with the sulky is great, just showing you that there are other options).

This is one place for example

Concord Snow Blower - DeMott Enterprises












Here is a video of one in action


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is another place and video


----------

